# Electric Sockets



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey,

Does Cyprus use the standard 2 pin EU type sockets? Or the 3 pin UK sockets?

















Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does Cyprus use the standard 2 pin EU type sockets? Or the 3 pin UK sockets?
> 
> ...


3-pin


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yet many electrical products are imported from Greece so have two pin plugs and adaptors are often not supplied.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Yet many electrical products are imported from Greece so have two pin plugs and adaptors are often not supplied.


Always ask for an adaptor if the store doesn't supply one. I believe they have to supply one by law.

13 amp plugs are readily available, so you can replace the 2 pin plugs if you wish. This is often more convenient as a 2 pin plug plus certain adaptors can be bulky.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Always ask for an adaptor if the store doesn't supply one. I believe they have to supply one by law.
> 
> 13 amp plugs are readily available, so you can replace the 2 pin plugs if you wish. This is often more convenient as a 2 pin plug plus certain adaptors can be bulky.
> 
> Pete


One thing I have noticed is that the quality of the adapters you buy can be very low. It seems that you get what you pay for in this case.

- - It would be better if Cyprus joined the rest of the Eu and used 2-pins and started drive on the right side, the colony years are long gone - -:sorry:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> One thing I have noticed is that the quality of the adapters you buy can be very low. It seems that you get what you pay for in this case.
> 
> - - It would be better if Cyprus joined the rest of the Eu and used 2-pins and started drive on the right side, the colony years are long gone - -:sorry:


The rest of the EU....except the UK!

Do you really want the cost of changing all your sockets and plugs for no actual benefit?

Do you really want everyone driving on the wrong side of the road with cars having the driver on the right? That would give the whingers food for their moans!

Anyhow I just realised that your steering wheel is on the wrong side of your car. No wonder you want the rest of us to change!!!



Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> The rest of the EU....except the UK!
> 
> Do you really want the cost of changing all your sockets and plugs for no actual benefit?
> 
> ...


Wonder how fast Cameron would proclaim the referendum if EU ruled that everyone should drive on the right side as the big big majority already do?

:yo:


----------



## Puffik (Nov 27, 2011)

zach21uk said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does Cyprus use the standard 2 pin EU type sockets? Or the 3 pin UK sockets?
> 
> ...


UK 3 square pin is the rule for sockets but many appliances come with the eurostyle 2 round pin plug. Adapters are readily available....


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Chill pills are available on request from your local pharmacy ...


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Yet many electrical products are imported from Greece so have two pin plugs and adaptors are often not supplied.


It is so annoying when this happens...grrrrrrr


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacManiac said:


> Chill pills are available on request from your local pharmacy ...


Do they meet the European Standard or are they Chinese imports??


----------

